# Dayna vom Royale Oliver @ 14 months



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

This is my girl Dayna. She is a West German show line (Sire from Gail Bauer's kennel) and a working line (Dam from Nick Blackford's kennel)....so by purest standards, she is my beloved mut. Her prey & defense drives are strong and I would not consider her soft.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

She's pretty. Sorry, I'm no technical critiquer but I know gorgeous when I see it.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Very good length of leg so she should be athletic. If I remember right she is a fairly large female. I would like to see more angulation front and rear. Her topline is OK, but her withers is flat and her croup is fairly short and steep. Very feminine, ok bone, good ear set and a very sweet expression.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: lhczthVery good length of leg so she should be athletic. If I remember right she is a fairly large female. I would like to see more angulation front and rear. Her topline is OK, but her withers is flat and her croup is fairly short and steep. Very feminine, ok bone, good ear set and a very sweet expression.


Lisa, thank you for the feedback, I value your expertise and opinion. She has been spay so your insight is more about me learning than perpetuating the breed. She is large, and slightly more than standard, but not excessively so....and I appreciate larger. She is at 80lbs. A couple of years ago, I thought larger GSDs were desirable, I have learned a great deal since. I certainly would characterize her as athletic, and I am relieved with your comment regarding her length of leg, as my novice eye was concerned she was too long in the leg. I agree regarding her angulation, although that is a point of pride for me, as I would rather have her flat backed than looking more like a pure show line! LOL A couple of weeks ago I met an American line show breeder who ripped-up her confirmation. She tried to be gentle about it, given I didn't even ask for her opinion....and what she didn't understand was that I am proud my girl doesn't have goose legs for hindquarters! When you say OK bone, does that mean she could be more robust in structure? Blockier head? Thicker body/build? I agree if my understanding is correct. I delayed having her spay as long as I could, but it was not practical to allow her to realize at least one cycle, so I have worried that would play an adverse role in her development. Would this be a factor in bone structure? As a point of perspective, her stack is at 14 months, but the portrait of her is at 12 months.....she has gained seven pounds since then, and her face is more filled-out. Again, I agree with you if my understanding of "OK bone" is accurate? Regarding her sweet expression, I also agree with you here as well.....I absolutely love her smile.










I will tell you, her courage is good and her bite is full, so I couldn't be happier with my high line girl. Once I have learned well enough about SchH, then I am ready to graduate to a true working line dog. Please let me know if my understanding of your constructive critique is correct, and thank you for taking the time I genuinely appreciate the input.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

beautiful


----------



## GSDluver4lyfe (Nov 15, 2006)

Dayna is beautiful Wayne!!









Ally


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: GSDluver4lyfeDayna is beautiful Wayne!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, and your pup Mace has got it going-on too!!! 

Did you make it out to the trial in Lansing today? My son's 10th birthday was today, and after a three day seminar with Helmut Raiser two weeks ago, and the WUSV last weekend, my wife said something along the lines of "NO WAY, three weekends in a row is too much!!"

We have the entire football team spending the night for a party and sleep-over....that would be twenty 9 & 10 year-old boys. So here I am at 1:30am still working to convince them to lay down their heads and go to sleep. It has been crazy here since 7:00pm, and all I have to look forward to is getting up early and making pancakes for all of them. This makes me even with my wife for the last two GSD weekends!!!! Now I am in position to go to the T.Floyd seminar in November!!!!

Thanks again Ally, you're a sweetheart!


----------

